# Gary Hanrahan thread



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff is barred from the Sch section ( booooo mods) so here you go Jeff

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2Bbd...eature=related

part 2 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzI1cJZWh2c&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQaWX...eature=related


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

This guy got nothin for acting like that. I guess it is who you are.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Al Curbow said:


> Jeff is barred from the Sch section ( booooo mods) so here you go Jeff
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2Bbd...eature=related
> 
> ...


Couldent get the pop you were trolling for in the first one. :lol:


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> This guy got nothin for acting like that. I guess it is who you are.


NO Jeff

He was given a reprimand by UScA, which was the appropriate
punishment given ALL the details. It's beginning to look like Al 
is obsessed with Gary Hanrahan. Why else bring up a 2 1/2 year old incident on two separate threads in less then a week?
I'm still waiting for a response to my question, did Al know Eric?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh wow an oldie history lesson? Ok I'll bite:

I hate to bore everyone, I don't think there are too many people that didn't hear and participate in the hashing and rehashing of this event on every schutzhund message board in the United States, but then again I guess the new people might not know about it:

2 years ago Eric Eisenberg club held a local trial. The tracks were laid and then Gary Hanrahan showed up drove all over the tracks because he said Eric did not have permission to hold the trial on that farmer's field. The farmer was a friend of Gary's and Gary claimed to be acting as his agent. Eric said he did have permission. Gary called the cops and when the cops got there they escorted Gary and his truck off the field. Erics club then relaid the effected tracks and the trial continued wthout further incident.

USA BOI Eric vs Gary
The EB determined that Gary's was a real boner move. It didn't even matter that in fact the Alabama State court determined Eric did NOT have the permission of the owner to use the fields for the trial. The EB accepted the BOIs recomendation that Gary be Publicly Admonished for unsportsmanlike conduct, further he was advised he better insure to display good sportsmanlike conduct at all USA events in the future.

THEN the EB also recognized that Eric was no saint either. There was a lot of bad blood between these two guys and they better grow up, get their shit together and pull their heads out of their asses because the next time their personal problems resulted in a negative effect at a USA trial they would both be slapped with a 6 month suspension.

So that's what happened. Gary did a real stupid thing, he acted like an asshole, the trial was delayed but then was able to proceed once Gary finished his stupid tantrum and was escorted off by the police.

What I think is kind of weird is all the people who after this happened acted like they couldn't believe Gary didn't get in any real trouble and it MUST be because he is well known in the sport. Some had gotten so riled up over this they wanted nothing less than Gary drawn and quartered!!!

I thought it was down right laughable how an owner of another message board went on a campaign to convince his membership to quit over this horrible tragic miscarriage of justice. Of course he hadn't been truly involved in the organization for years, and has his own reasons for disliking Gary and USA, but that sort of makes him just as big a hypocrite as he claims USA is. Oh well, not my problem, but it is really tiresome. EVERY time something happens within the USA organization this same guy starts jumping up and down and screaming how everyone needs to quit this organization. What ever.

Here is the thing. What Gary did was truly stupid and tacky, but in the end the trial was held, with no further delay. Maybe the next time Eric held a trial he double checked that he had the proper written permission in order to properly protect the entrants. After all, with no permission they were ALL trespassing. There is more than enough stupidity to go around here.

Accordingly, Gary was properly and formally sanctioned by USA. Eric and Gary were both warned to keep their private issues private in the future.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Dang Susan you pulled the plug out of the boat and it will prolly run out of gas before it gets to the shore and sinks.:lol:
That pretty much sums up what happened.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Awww, you mean I can't use this? :-(


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Dang Susan you pulled the plug out of the boat and it will prolly run out of gas before it gets to the shore and sinks.:lol:.


Mike didn't you know? (teasing) You can run a boat without a drain plug. You just gotta stay on step so you don't take on water. This also works when you are trying to drain out enormous quantities of water from a slowly sinking boat. \\/

Maybe a better analogy is that she beached the boat. :-k


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> Mike didn't you know? (teasing) You can run a boat without a drain plug. You just gotta stay on step so you don't take on water. This also works when you are trying to drain out enormous quantities of water from a slowly sinking boat. \\/
> 
> Maybe a better analogy is that she beached the boat. :-k


Beached the boat is good I guess
OK it ran out of gas so there AND AL got a daredevil stuck in his head:lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Remember, reading comprehension is not necessary for fuktards to respond to things on the internet. Read what Als post said again, but slowly, and sound the bigger words out.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I couldn't figure out what you guys were laughing at because I didn't know this was Al's 2nd post about the same thing. Al I gotta give you a little grief here. You know this thing has been discussed every which way possible and back again. Did you really have to start yet another thread just so Jeff could say something? Hope it was worth it, but it seems a little desperate. Let it go, it's over, regardless of what Ed thinks or wants.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

You K-9 Sport folks are too crazy....keeping it safe on the farm and with my CHICKENS!=;


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Remember, reading comprehension is not necessary for fuktards to respond to things on the internet. Read what Als post said again, but slowly, and sound the bigger words out.


Wow, what pithy and witty sarcasm zinging us hard already. Slight problem though: I don't see where Al's original post linked us to his other thread or mentioned he had another thread going about the same subject but with a different title. As a matter of fact when I saw the title of that other thread I never even opened it because from the title I just figured it was another thread about you. When I read his original post I took it to mean he was posting here rather than in the schutzhund section because he wanted you to be able to participate as well, I didn't realize he was looking solely for your participation. Of course I logically assume that when someone starts a thread on a community message board he is looking for a response from the community unless he specifies he only wants to hear from specific individuals, which would be kind of dumb since that would run counter to the purpose of posting to a community message board in the first place. Last I heard that's what PM's were for, but what the hell do I know. 

So please Jeff, school us. Explain exactly what we simpletons missed in the original post, and please go slow and only use little words, so we can keep up, because after all, some of us manage to get by with only a measly college degree from university nothing fancy like a bartenders certificate.


----------



## Sue Miller (Jul 21, 2009)

Not knowing either person involved I have to say something.

Schutzhund tracking fields are very limited & disappearing quickly. When you find a farmer who agrees to let you use his field, you have a real prize. We have a friend in Phoenix (over a 5-hour-drive for us) who has access to good tracking fields--when preparing for trial, we go up & stay weekends & stay a couple of weeks before the trial just for the access to the tracking fields. We aren't rich, so this is money we have to budget for--this means giving up *a lot* of extras.

Before a trial, if you practice on the trial tracking fields before the trial, you are not allowed to compete. So, holding a trial on a field you don't even have permission to use..... I would be furious too. Just think about it--some guy using your private fields that he doesn't have permission to us for a trial..... Especially since there seems to be a history between the people involved. This guy knew what he was violating & that he might be putting Gary's permission to use that field at risk in the future....

You can't understand the value of tracking fields unless you don't have any


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

I guess my point is a complete lack of sportsmanship. I didn't expect everybody to get it but i thought a few would. No biggie. I put it up in a new thread so Jeff could see it. Thomas, no i don't know any of the people in the video, i also don't know this guy : http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f8/following-rules-15129/ 

But i know he's a sportsman


----------



## Sue Miller (Jul 21, 2009)

Al Curbow said:


> I guess my point is a complete lack of sportsmanship. I didn't expect everybody to get it but i thought a few would. No biggie. I put it up in a new thread so Jeff could see it. Thomas, no i don't know any of the people in the video, i also don't know this guy : http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f8/following-rules-15129/
> 
> But i know he's a sportsman


If he was a sportsman, he wouldn't violate someone's private property. He wouldn't also risk Gary's use of the field. I know we had permission to track a couple of hours away--but we paid for it & called for permission before we used the field. We didn't want everyone & their brother sneaking up there & violating the owner's property & possibly our access to the field so we kept quiet about it.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

How long did it take you to get all those words out of your online thersarus Tuck ??

By the way, I don't have a certificate for bartending. The "schools" that issue them have no authority to. It is a scam.

Hanrahan should have been suspended for his actions. I know you, tuck the follower don't think so, as I am sure he is one of many asses that you have shoved your head into.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

So anything at all about the O.P. left to say? Nothing? 

Thread over?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Al I think EVERYONE "gets" it. Not a single person here defended Gary's actions. People may differ on whether or not the punishment was appropriate, some of us think it was and some think it wasn't, but that doesn't mean we think what he did was in any way acceptable, regardless of the circumstances. 

And regarding the punishment, why is it whenever something happens and certain people do not agree with the outcome it automatically means cover up, corruption, conspiracy, old boys club, unfair advantage. Can you not leave room for the possibility that others feel USA did take the appropriate action or does everyone have to feel the same way you do? How come I have never heard any of the regular loud USA detractors once comment on the fact that the BOI refused to let Gary use the information that Eric in fact did not have permission to use the field as an extenuating circumstance? They flat out told him it didn't matter, what he did was 100% wrong. It's all part of the record, anyone is free to go to the USA site and read the minutes.

Also if people are going to discuss an event they have to be able to discuss the whole event, not just the parts you want to discuss. This did not occur in a vacuum. Eric made mistakes too, just not as splashy and sensational as Gary's public melt down. Again, I am not saying this gave Gary the right to do what he did, I just hope Eric also recognized he played a part in what happened.

HAHAHAHA! I must be the eternal optimist because I keep hope alive that one day Jeff will be able to use his big boy words to back up his snarky comments with some simple yet elegant logic, but that day never comes, does it? Poor bitter Big Bird.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Connie Sutherland said:


> So anything at all about the O.P. left to say? Nothing?
> 
> Thread over?


 Connie rather than burn the rears of everyone "playing nice," PM an ass burn to the one/s that don't. This thread locking is BS...I can't find fairness in that. Like the classroom teacher that spinelessly punishes the class for one kids stupid actions! 
FOUL![-X


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Connie rather than burn the rears of everyone "playing nice," PM an ass burn to the one/s that don't. This thread locking is BS...I can't find fairness in that. Like the classroom teacher that spinelessly punishes the class for one kids stupid actions!
> FOUL![-X



You have no idea how many kids I pissed of because of that.......and I wasn't the teacher neither!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> You have no idea how many kids I pissed of because of that.......and I wasn't the teacher neither!


 Yes but character building is a process in life we MUST face...Speaking of good looking faces, mine had the skin cancer removed from two places and I plan on being on the cover for some great magazine! :-o


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Sometimes, in a disucssion, you get what you ask for. Some get what they hoped for, even if it takes a little prodding.

DFrost


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Al Curbow said:


> I guess my point is a complete lack of sportsmanship. I didn't expect everybody to get it but i thought a few would. No biggie. I put it up in a new thread so Jeff could see it. Thomas, no i don't know any of the people in the video, i also don't know this guy :
> But i know he's a sportsman[/QUO...past
> did you get resalition you had hoped for


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

WHat is a "resalition" ?? Maybe I would have a better shot at what you are saying if you were at least close with how to spell a wurd. 

I guess you didn't get what we were talking about. Not surprised.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

The real problem with what Gary did was if someone at the trial had some balls Gary might have been visiting the hospital. That would have been a great look for USA.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> WHat is a "resalition" ?? Maybe I would have a better shot at what you are saying if you were at least close with how to spell a wurd.
> 
> I guess you didn't get what we were talking about. Not surprised.


I am so sorry Jeff. I have finally realized exactly how awful it must be to be you. I sincerely hope some day you find some joy so that maybe you can finally stop working so hard trying to make everyone else as miserable and unhappy with life as you so obviously are.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> The real problem with what Gary did was if someone at the trial had some balls Gary might have been visiting the hospital. That would have been a great look for USA.


Amen Chris, who cares about these two unless you are one of these two or your day was interrupted by one of these two. Other than that who gives a flying ****ing shit.](*,)](*,)](*,)


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Im not the sharpest knife so someone please help me out
Originally Posted by *Mike Scheiber* http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f8/gary-hanrahan-thread-15186/#post187026
_Dang Susan you pulled the plug out of the boat and it will *prolly run out of gas before it gets to the shore and sinks*._ _._
So I think Mike said that the boat will float with no plug until it runs out of gas and stops moving?

Then Nicole typed
Mike didn't you know? (teasing) You can run a boat without a drain plug. You just gotta stay on step so you don't take on water. This also works when you are trying to drain out enormous quantities of water from a slowly sinking boat. 


Basically I think Nicole corrected Mike and told him a boat will float with no plug until it runs out of gas and stops moving? And gave him a better saying of 

Maybe a better analogy is that she beached the boat. 
And Mike agreed?
Beached the boat is good I guess
OK it ran out of gas so there AND AL got a daredevil stuck in his head 
All I want to know is whys my head hurt?


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Al Curbow said:


> Jeff is barred from the Sch section ( booooo mods) so here you go Jeff
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2Bbd...eature=related
> 
> ...





Jeff Oehlsen said:


> WHat is a "resalition" ?? Maybe I would have a better shot at what you are saying if you were at least close with how to spell a wurd.
> 
> I guess you didn't get what we were talking about. Not surprised.


No its obvious like I said earlier he trolled you rite in and now that your here I'm going to try and get you to go nutz again :lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

About what ??


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Al Curbow said:


> Jeff is barred from the Sch section
> 
> 
> haha barred from the Sch section haha


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

:lol::lol::lol:


Chris McDonald said:


> Im not the sharpest knife so someone please help me out
> Originally Posted by *Mike Scheiber*
> _Dang Susan you pulled the plug out of the boat and it will *prolly run out of gas before it gets to the shore and sinks*.__._
> So I think Mike said that the boat will float with no plug until it runs out of gas and stops moving?
> ...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Christopher Jones said:


> The real problem with what Gary did was if someone at the trial had some balls Gary might have been visiting the hospital. That would have been a great look for USA.


Having the balls to do something and having the willingness to go to jail on an assault charge are birds of a different feather. 
For sure a good set has thrown more fellas in jail then common sense. 
Ya figure that out as you get older. :grin:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

But you don't figure that driving around and staring at people is goofy ??


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Connie rather than burn the rears of everyone "playing nice," PM an ass burn to the one/s that don't. This thread locking is BS...I can't find fairness in that. Like the classroom teacher that spinelessly punishes the class for one kids stupid actions!
> FOUL![-X


What the heck are you talking about? :lol: PM your own "ass burns."

What I was talking about was "Get back on topic." And it worked. For a minute.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> What the heck are you talking about? :lol:
> 
> What I was talking about was "Get back on topic."


Could it be a alcohol related post?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Could it be a alcohol related post?


Aha! It's all clear now! :lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I was thinking habanero


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Like this thread...too phunny! Now give us some feel good posts...............


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> al what is it that you needed jeffs opinion on reguarding this boondogle from years past
> did you get resalition you had hoped for


Mike,
Take a deep breath, it's ok. My only motivation for this was the sportsmanship angle, it's not trolling , it's a discussion.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Having the balls to do something and having the willingness to go to jail on an assault charge are birds of a different feather.
> For sure a good set has thrown more fellas in jail then common sense.
> Ya figure that out as you get older. :grin:


Mitigating circumstances......Gary acted like a toss.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Al Curbow said:


> Mike,
> Take a deep breath, it's ok. My only motivation for this was the sportsmanship angle, it's not trolling , it's a discussion.


Oh I see how stupid of me what was I thinking


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Al Curbow said:


> Mike,
> Take a deep breath, it's ok. My only motivation for this was the sportsmanship angle, it's not trolling , it's a discussion.


 Got to agree with AC...don't think there was a hidden agenda on Al's part! The sportsmanship was unique. Faults were made on all sides and a lesson the public should soak up. Whenever you have a public event and NEED space YOU don't own....ask and get it in writing, with a notary stamp!](*,)


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Al Curbow said:


> Mike,
> Take a deep breath, it's ok. My only motivation for this was the sportsmanship angle, it's not trolling , it's a discussion.


Al

Maybe, maybe not. When you dig up video from two and 1/2
years ago, of an incident that was already decided both legally
AND by UScA. I question your motivaton. When you start a
second thread on the same topic, for the expressed purpose of allowing Jeff O to comment. I seriously doubt your good intentions


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Al
> 
> Maybe, maybe not. When you dig up video from two and 1/2
> years ago, of an incident that was already decided both legally
> ...


Ya think!!!
The first one was sort of a dud got some play though My guess he was trying to get "Professor Oehlsen" whipped up in to a Schutzhund thread.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Thomas, should we not discuss things from the past?

Mike, I started the other thread so Jeff could see it.

No "hidden agenda" it's friggin dogs sports we're talking about, LOL. It simply is not that important to have a hidden agenda. Get over yourself. You don't have to feel you're the Sch police with me, i like all dog sports.


----------

